# الحقونى ههرطق



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

لماذا خلق الله الانسان؟​ 
لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله ادم وحواء اثنا وجودهما فى الجنه(اكلهم من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر)؟
لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله قاين بأخيه هايبل؟​ 
لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله شعب نينوى من شرور؟
لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله اهل سدوم وعميره​ 


لماذا لعن الرب الارض التى شربت دم هايبل​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*خلق اللة الانسان ومازال يخلقة لكى يقول لك رسالة صغيرة مع كل طفل يولد ان الله لا ييأس من الانسان *
*الكلمة صغيرة اوى بس حاسس انها تقريبا مقنعة *
*وانا قلتها بدون اى دخول فى تفاصيل بس انت افهمها صح *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *خلق اللة الانسان ومازال يخلقة لكى يقول لك رسالة صغيرة مع كل طفل يولد ان الله لا ييأس من الانسان *
> 
> *الكلمة صغيرة اوى بس حاسس انها تقريبا مقنعة *
> *وانا قلتها بدون اى دخول فى تفاصيل بس انت افهمها صح *
> ...


 

الله ردك جميل جدا يا جوجو
وانا هكمل علي كلامك 
ان ربنا خلق الانسان ومازال يخلقه لانه بيحبه ويريد ان يعيش معاه رغم انه يعلم
ماذا يفعل الانسان من شرور لكن الله رحيم محب حنون ينتظر الانسان عند عودته بتوبه حقيقه
لكي يغفر له كل خطاياه ويطرحها في بحر النسيان
الله يحبك لذاك لا يتركك مهما فعلت من شرور
لانه لن يكل ولا يمل منك ولن ييأس ​


----------



## استفانوس (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

ينقل الى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *خلق اللة الانسان ومازال يخلقة لكى يقول لك رسالة صغيرة مع كل طفل يولد ان الله لا ييأس من الانسان *
> *الكلمة صغيرة اوى بس حاسس انها تقريبا مقنعة *
> *وانا قلتها بدون اى دخول فى تفاصيل بس انت افهمها صح *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​





*كلامك جميل يا جوجو واخيراً لقيت جواب ممكن يكون مقنع بس برضو ليه ربنا ساكت وصابر على الانسان رغم انى ادم لما اخطاء معترفش بخطائة وكمان حواء معترفتش بخطائها 
وكمان لما قابيل قتل اخيه هابيل 
رب المجد يخاطب قابيل قالاً اين اخاك 
فيجاوبه اانا حارس على اخى
انى اهرطق من تصرفات الانسان اى من تصرفاتى انا الخاطى ولم اجد  رداً مقنعاً
فسعدونى واوجدولى حل​*


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله ردك جميل جدا يا جوجو
> وانا هكمل علي كلامك
> ان ربنا خلق الانسان ومازال يخلقه لانه بيحبه ويريد ان يعيش معاه رغم انه يعلم
> ماذا يفعل الانسان من شرور لكن الله رحيم محب حنون ينتظر الانسان عند عودته بتوبه حقيقه
> ...


*
يا اخت نيفين انتى وجوجو I want convincing answer Yeşilay who produced outstanding work heretical idea that the brain فياريت الردود تكون مقنعه لانى انا نشكر ربنا قريت كتيييييييييير   Let our prayers and simple for me
الخاطى​*


----------



## i'm christian (25 يونيو 2008)

الحانوتى قال:


> لماذا خلق الله الانسان؟​
> لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله ادم وحواء اثنا وجودهما فى الجنه(اكلهم من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر)؟
> لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله قاين بأخيه هايبل؟​
> لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم ان الله يعلم ماذا فعله شعب نينوى من شرور؟
> ...




*انت مأزمها على نفسك ليه ؟ بدال ما تبص للموضوع بالطريقه دى وتتعب نفسك
بصله من زاويه تانى مش جايز انت شايف الصوره بالمقلوب
يعنى مثلا
بدال ما تقول " لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم انه كان يعلم ..... ؟ "

قول
خلق الله الانسان لانه كان يعلم طاعه ابراهيم
خلق الله الانسان لانه كان يعلم طهارة يوسف
خلق الله الانسان لانه كان يعلم قلب داوود
خلق الله الانسان لانه كان يعلم صبر ايوب
خلق الله الانسان لانه كان يعلم بكل ركبه ستنحني امام مجده
خلق الله الانسان لانه كان يعلم بمحبه كل القديسين
خلق الله الانسان و كان يعلم ضعفه علشان كدا ادانا نعمه الغفران

"خلق الله الانسان علشان بيحبه مهما ان كان ضعفه "

فكر فى كل شخصيات الكتاب المقدس بعهديه وازاى حبوا ربنا 
وكل الناس اللى عايشين مع ربنا 
ايوه كلنا فى الموازين الى فوق وكلنا تحت الضعف
لكن ربنا بيغفر ولسه فاتح الباب

اخيرا 
الافكار دى اللى بتحاول تخليك تشوف حكمه ربنا مش بتخلص
وكل يوم والتانى هاتلقى نفسك بتسأل سؤال اصعب من اللى قبله
فنصيحه من اخت بجد خايفه عليك
فكر دايما فى خلاص نفسك وازاى توصل لربنا وتوصله للى حواليك
ودايما قول لنفسك 
" ما ابعد طرقك عن المعرفه واحكامك عن الاستقصاء "

ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور قلبك وطريقك​*


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الحقونى ههرطق*



i'm christian قال:


> *انت مأزمها على نفسك ليه ؟ بدال ما تبص للموضوع بالطريقه دى وتتعب نفسك
> بصله من زاويه تانى مش جايز انت شايف الصوره بالمقلوب
> يعنى مثلا
> بدال ما تقول " لماذا خلق الله الانسان رغم انه كان يعلم ..... ؟ "
> ...






*يا اخ i'm christian
انا عاوز اقولك انى ابراهيم رغم كل الطاعه دى الا كذب والكذبة دى خطيه
وداود اكيد عارف خطئه 
ويوسف 
وكل اللى فى الكتبا على الرغم من انهم شخصيات كبيره ومهمه لكن كل تحت الضعف كله اخطاء 
وزى ما بيقولو اننا بكل خطية بنعملها بنصلب المسيح فلماذا الله خلقنا ولماذا تركنا نصلبه كل لحظه كل ثانيه كل طرفة عين لماذا لماذا لماذا لماذا 
سمحنى وصليلى وحاول تفيدنى اكتر من كدا *


----------



## i'm christian (25 يونيو 2008)

*اوك انا معاك وانا قولت كمان ان كلنا بنغلط
بس خلى بالك من حاجه 
ان ابراهيم ماكانتش نهايته الجحيم ولا داود 
علشان نعمه الغفرا اللى ربنا بيديهالنا
اما بالنسبه لفكره ان خطايانا بتصلب المسيح دى فكره رمزيه
المقصود بيها اننا نحس بمشاعر ربنا اللى اتصلب علشانا ومع ذلك بنغلط

الكتاب بيقول الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص
وكمان الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا 

بس فيه حاجه انا مش عارفه ليه حاسه انك بتتجاهلها
هى محبه ربنا لينا
ربنا خلقنا علشان بيحبنا 

هاقولك مثل صغير
اى راجل وست بيتجوزوا بيبقوا عاوزين يخلفوا 
والسؤال ليه بيبقوا ملهوفين انهم يخلفوا بالرغم من انهم
عارفين وواثقين انهم هايتعبوا فى تربيه اولادهم
وانها مسئوليه كبيره وانه هايعدي عليهم فتره ولادهم هايبقوا 
مهتمين باصحابهم مثلا اكتر من اهتمامهم بيهم 
وكمان هايجوزوا ويسيبوهم ؟؟؟؟
يبقى ليه يخلفوا
السبب الوحيد علشان بيحبوهم هايستحملوا منهم اى حاجه

اتمنى انى اكون وصلتلك اللى جوايا
ربنا يبارك حياتك

​*


----------



## خادم المسيح (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين..

الأخ الحانوتي..

لقد خلقنا الله من فيض محبته.. والمحبة في نظر الخالق.. ليست كأي محبة أرضية.. محبة الله لنا تعطينا كلّ شيء حتى لو كنّا لا نستحقّه..
فالله فتح باب الخلاص أمامنا من جديد لأنه يحبنا.. والمسيح تجسّد لأنه يحبّنا.. والمسيح مات عنّا وعن خطايانا لأنه يحبنا.. فهل كنّا نستحق كلّ هذا؟ لا! لكن المحبّة الإلهية لا تنظر إلى الاستحقاق من عدمه .. كلّ البشريّة جمعاء لا تستحق قطرة دم واحدة من دم المسيح.. كل البشرية على مرّ التاريخ لا تستحق التجسد.. ومع هذا فالمسيح أهين ومات من أجلنا.. لأجل ماذا؟ لأنه يحبنا.. هذا هو الحب المجاني الذي لا يفرق بين أحد وآخر.. وهذا هو الحب المجاني الذي لأجله أعطانا الله حريّتنا وشخصيّتنا.. وهذا هو الحب المجاني الذي بواسطته يحبّنا الرب ويساعدنا حتى لو كنا خطاة ولا نعرف العودة..


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



الحانوتى قال:


> *ليه ربنا ساكت وصابر على الانسان *


 

*لأن الرب رأوف طويل الروح كثير الرحمة **هذة صفات الله*

مزمور 86 : 15 
أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَإِلَهٌ رَحِيمٌ *وَرَأُوفٌ* *طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ* *وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ* وَالْحَقِّ.

 مزمور 145 : 8
 اَلرَّبُّ *حَنَّانٌ* وَرَحِيمٌ طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ. 




الحانوتى قال:


> * رغم انى ادم لما اخطاء معترفش بخطائة وكمانحواء معترفتش بخطائها **وكمان لما قايين قتل اخيه هابيل **رب المجد يخاطب قابيل قالاً اين اخاك **فيجاوبه اانا حارس على اخى*


 ​*كان في تقديم الذبيحة أعتراف بالخطية*

*كان الرب يريد أن يقود قايين الى التوبة ووصف له العلاج*

*أن تخاطب الله خير من أن تخاطب الشيطان*

*وها هو الله يُريدك أن تتوب ويقودك الى التوبة من خلال كلمات المنتدى*

التكوين 4 : 7 
انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ *فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ *وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا». ​


الحانوتى قال:


> *انى اهرطق من تصرفات الانسان اى من تصرفاتى انا الخاطى*


 

*أن كنت ُتقر بأنك خاطي فهذا شئ جميل *

*لكن بدل أن ُتحكام الله قل له طهرني وفهمني ... وإفتح قلبك له*

*لكن أنتهز الفرصة كي تتمتع برحمة وحنان ورأفة الله قبل أن تمضي الفرصة*

*ولا تستمع لكلمات إبليس فيُدمرك ويقوض أفكارك*
*بل إقبل خلاص الله المجاني المُعطى لك*


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الحقونى ههرطق*



قدوس رب المجد قال:


> بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين..
> 
> الأخ الحانوتي..
> 
> ...





يا اخ قدوس رب المجد



صدقنى عارف كل الكلام دا بس عاوز اقتنع ليه ربنا ساكت وليه خلقنا وليه سايبنا نعمل كل دا


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

يا جماعه صدقونى انا شماس بس فى افكار غريبه بتدور فى دماغى انا عارف انى الله رؤف ورحوم وكل اللى قلتوه عنو لكن بسأل سؤال صغير وعاوز اجابه مقنعه
ليه ربنا عمل الانسان رغم انى ربنا عارف كل اللى هيحصل​


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



الحانوتى قال:


> يا جماعه صدقونى *انا شماس* بس فى افكار غريبه بتدور وعاوز اجابه مقنعه​
> 
> ليه ربنا عمل الانسان رغم انى ربنا عارف كل اللى هيحصل​


 

*والشمامشة بيقولوا الكلام ده *
*كيف تخدم وأنت لا تعرف الحق ؟ !*
*إذهب الى أبوانا وقل له أنا خاطي ومينفعش أبقى شماس*
*وصلي وأعترف إنك محتاج المسيح يفتح ذهنك *
*..................................*

*لقد خلق الله الإنسان لمجده*

إشعياء 43 : 7 
بِكُلِّ مَنْ دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي *وَلِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ*. 

*وإذا كان الحاصل حولنا ظلام هذا لكي نعرف فاعلية النور ولزومه*


----------



## emy emy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



الحانوتى قال:


> يا جماعه صدقونى انا شماس بس فى افكار غريبه بتدور فى دماغى انا عارف انى الله رؤف ورحوم وكل اللى قلتوه عنو لكن بسأل سؤال صغير وعاوز اجابه مقنعه
> ليه ربنا عمل الانسان رغم انى ربنا عارف كل اللى هيحصل​


اخي حانوتي صدقني كلنا احيانا كتير بنمر بازمات تفكير زي كده
ومش معني ان فكره جات لحضرتك تبقي وحش لا 
وعايزه اقولك حاجه ضغيره معرفة الله الغير محدوده لا تتدخل مع اراده الانسان المحدوده
تقبل مروري والنعمه معك كل حين


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*




> اخى الحانوتى ان الله خلق الانس والجن للعباده لكى نعبد الله حق عبادته ....


ألله لم يخلقنا لنصبح عبيده بل لنصبح أبناءه


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (25 يونيو 2008)

اخوي الحانوتي .. الله خلقنا لئن بيحبنا .. و خلقنا احرار لئد بدو احنا نرجعلو بقرارنا بايماننا و سمح للشيطان بتجربتنا حتى نصير اقوى بعد التجارب .. و نرجعلو برضو بعد التجارب .. و بعد الاعتراف 

الشي القالتو آم كرسچن كتير صحيح عن الام و الاب و الاطفال .. 

نصيحة من اختك .. صلي و قول لالله الشي المحيرك و الموترك 

سلام يسوع و محبته بقلبك​


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



صوت الرب قال:


> ألله لم يخلقنا لنصبح عبيده بل لنصبح أبناءه



هل معنى هذا انك مرفوع عنك التكليف بالعباده ؟؟؟ ام انك اخذت جزء من الوهية الله بما انك ابنه ؟؟؟ ولا تقل ان ا\تعبير ابنائه تعبير مجازى !!!


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> هل معنى هذا انك مرفوع عنك التكليف بالعباده ؟؟؟ ام انك اخذت جزء من الوهية الله بما انك ابنه ؟؟؟ ولا تقل ان ا\تعبير ابنائه تعبير مجازى !!!



*
ابن معناه تعبير مجازي ان كنت لم تقتنع فما احد غصبك عشان تقتنع 
الكل عقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه

مثلا انا جيراني تسميني بنتي....معنى هذا اني ورثت شي عنها؟؟؟
 معناه اني اخذت شي جزء منها!؟؟ :heat:
اصحاب العقوووووول في رااااااااحة

عندك شي روح اساله في موضوع خاص بدون استنتاجات لا معنى لها *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر الوعد الحق 
++++ هذا العدم وضوح الذى تعترض عليه ، ليس موجوداً عندنا نهائياً .
+++++ فإعتراضك قائم على عدم معرفتك بنا .
+++++++ وذلك ليس ذنبنا ، بل ذنب الذى لا يريد أن يفهم ما نقوله .
+++++++++ فبدلاً من الإعتراض المطلق ، إسأل عما تراه غير منطقى ، ثم إفحص إجاباتنا ، ثم قرر ما تشاء لنفسك .
++++++++++ فإننا نؤمن بحرية الإنسان فى أن يسأل عن كل ما لا يفهمه ، وكذلك نؤمن بحرية الإنسان فى القبول أو الرفض .


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2008)

السؤال طرحه الاخ الحانوتي و الاجابات هي اجابات مسيحية بحتة فقط
ليس من حقك يا اخ نصر الوعد الحق ان تأتي و ترد رد اسلامي, انت تسأل فقط في المسيحيات و لا تجاوب هنا
اي محاولة للخروج عن سؤال الموضوع يتحذف
مع التنبيه اننا نرحب بالحوار معك في موضوع منفصل في اي موضوع لكي لا نشتت المواضيع


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

طيب كل النقاط هافتح بيها موضوع فى الشبهات او الحورات الثنائيه قولى احط فين وانا انزلك الموضوع  وتعالى يا ماى روك او مكرم اى حد


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2008)

نزل موضوعك في الرد على الشبهات
خليه نقطة نقطة, و ليس كل المواضيع و النقاط في موضوع واحد لان القارئ سيتوه


----------



## Fadie (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

فريدى , أنت محاور رائع , الرب يزيدك و يبارك فى موهبتك


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



fadie قال:


> فريدى , أنت محاور رائع , الرب يزيدك و يبارك فى موهبتك


 

*شكراً أخي الغالي فادي على تشجيعك *

*الرب هو صاحب الكلام ونحن له شهود*


اعمال الرسل 1 : 8 
لَكِنَّكُمْ *سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً* مَتَى 
حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ *وَتَكُونُونَ *
*لِي شُهُوداً* فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي 
كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ 
وَإِلَى *أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ*. 
​


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



fredyyy قال:


> *والشمامشة بيقولوا الكلام ده *
> *كيف تخدم وأنت لا تعرف الحق ؟ !*
> *إذهب الى أبوانا وقل له أنا خاطي ومينفعش أبقى شماس*
> *وصلي وأعترف إنك محتاج المسيح يفتح ذهنك *
> ...





*ياد يا فادى يا مشرف طول ما مش فاهم متكلمش
معلش اخطيت سمحنى ممكن متردش تانى طول ما مش عندك اجابه
عاوز افهم مش هنستهبل*​


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



emy Emy قال:


> اخي حانوتي صدقني كلنا احيانا كتير بنمر بازمات تفكير زي كده
> ومش معني ان فكره جات لحضرتك تبقي وحش لا
> وعايزه اقولك حاجه ضغيره معرفة الله الغير محدوده لا تتدخل مع اراده الانسان المحدوده
> تقبل مروري والنعمه معك كل حين



*يا اخت ايمى
اخطيت سمحنى الكلمتين بتوعك خلونى فهمت كلام مقدرش المشرف فادى يفهموهونى 
لو سمحت يا فتدى مشرف معندكش جواب متتكلمش​*


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الحقونى ههرطق*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> اخوي الحانوتي .. الله خلقنا لئن بيحبنا .. و خلقنا احرار لئد بدو احنا نرجعلو بقرارنا بايماننا و سمح للشيطان بتجربتنا حتى نصير اقوى بعد التجارب .. و نرجعلو برضو بعد التجارب .. و بعد الاعتراف
> 
> الشي القالتو آم كرسچن كتير صحيح عن الام و الاب و الاطفال ..
> 
> ...





_ميرسى لردك الجميل واكيد بصلى لربنا انو يرشدنى_​


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> هل معنى هذا انك مرفوع عنك التكليف بالعباده ؟؟؟ ام انك اخذت جزء من الوهية الله بما انك ابنه ؟؟؟ ولا تقل ان ا\تعبير ابنائه تعبير مجازى !!!



*يا اخ نصر بؤلك انا بسأل سؤال مسيحى عندك رد رد معندكش تكتم خالص صح
وكمان مهما اتكلمت او عملت انا مسيحى مجرد سؤال حبيت افهمو كويس نشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح فاهمه وعارفه وحافظ إجابته بس عاوز اجابات تانى
فدا اللى مخلنى اسال السؤال يا فرايدى ها انت ونصر الوعد
ربنا يسمحكو 
باى​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

اخي العزيز فريدي يعني اي شماس؟؟ 
و اذا شماس؟
كلنا تدور افكارنا عن الله و لماذا خلقنا و الى اخره من الاسئلة عن طبيعة الله
و انا متاكدة ان هذه الافكار تدور برأسك و برأس كل انسان 
و بعدين هذه كلها اسئلة  و الله يعرف السبب و طبيعتك المحدودة لن تعي فعل الله الامحدود


و بالنسبة للاخ المسلم فهو لقى شماس بيسأل
 فلقاها صدفة و قال خلي اتكلم عن الاسلام ما يجوز يصير مسلم و بعدين نقول ان شماس ترك المسيحية و اعتنق الاسلام..
يا حبيبي و اخي المسلم نحن في طبيعتنا نسال ولا نخاف و ليس كما في بعض الاديان بحيث ان الشخص لا يجوز ان يسال عن اشياء تسيئهم...


سلام المسيح ​


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> و بالنسبة للاخ المسلم فهو لقى شماس بيسأل
> فلقاها صدفة و قال خلي اتكلم عن الاسلام ما يجوز يصير مسلم و بعدين نقول ان شماس ترك المسيحية و اعتنق الاسلام..
> 
> سلام المسيح ​


*
يا اخت عراقيه 
انا الحانوتى صاحب السؤال
عاوز اقولك انى اللى يحب المسيح مش ممكن يسيبو او زى ما انتى قلتى نقول شماس ترك المسيحيه
يا اخت عراقيه ان المسيح يسير فى دمى ويسير فى هوائى الذى اتنفسه فهمل من الممكن ان الوث الهواء الذى اتنفسه او اللوث عروق دمى بمجرد فكر ردئ وهو الاسلام 
اخت عراقيه 
الرب يسوع المسيح قال
من ينكرنى امام الناس انكره امام ملائكة الله 
وانا مين عشان انكر مسيحى اللى اتطلم واتصلب على الصليب وكمان بثق عليه وطعن بالحربه من اجلى واجلك
يا اخ يا مسلم ادخل واحضن المسيح
شوف حبه شوف حنانه شوفو هو بيعمل ايه وعمل ايه عشانى وعشانك
اه عشانك انت يا مسلم
شوفو هو بيعمل ايه عشان تعيش
هل محمد هو الذى يرسل لك الشغل لكى تشتغل وتحصد ثمار الشغل وتاكل بها وتعيش بها 
طبعاً وبلا شك
لالالالالالالالالالا
لا والف لا
ان محمد انسان بنى ادم
مجرد رسول اعمى عن الحق ومهرطق 
هل محمد افتح عينى اعمى ام شفى اعرج ام اقام ميتاً ام شفى ابرص
طبعاً لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
محمد هرب من قومه لماذا خوفاً ليقتل ولكن الرب يسوع 
سيقى الذبح مثل حملاً حتى الى الصليب
يا اخت عراقيه يا اخ يا مسلم
صلو للمسيح يرحمكو وكمان انتى بالاخص عراقيه لانك فكرتى الفكر الردء مجرد شماس ونقول شماس
مفكرتيش ليه انى فى شماسه ابطال ايمان مثل 
اثنناسيوس الرسولى بطل مجمع نقيه وغيرة من الشمامسه
سمحونى وصلولى واللى معندهوش رد على سؤالى ميتكلمش والمتطرف يطلع بره
واللى بيفهم غلط يسكت ها يسكت
اوك
انا الحانوتى 
باى
يا اخت عراقيه اللى مع البابا شنودة دا انا
ومظنش حد سلم على ملاك مثل البابا شنودة الثالث ذهبى الفم وممكن يترك مسيحة
بمجرد سلام على البابالالالالالالالالا
بمجرد النظر الى البابا شنوده الثالث فتتخيلين انكى تنظرى الى السيد الرب يسوع المسيح
سلام وربنا يسمحك 
ويسمحنى 
اخطيت سمحونى​*


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> و بالنسبة للاخ المسلم فهو لقى شماس بيسأل
> فلقاها صدفة و قال خلي *اتكلم عن الاسلام ما يجوز يصير مسلم **و بعدين نقول ان شماس ترك المسيحية و اعتنق الاسلام..​*يا حبيبي و اخي المسلم نحن في طبيعتنا نسال ولا نخاف و ليس كما في بعض الاديان بحيث ان الشخص لا يجوز ان يسال عن اشياء تسيئهم...
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح ​



*
يا اخت عراقيه 
انا الحانوتى صاحب السؤال
عاوز اقولك انى اللى يحب المسيح مش ممكن يسيبو او زى ما انتى قلتى نقول شماس ترك المسيحيه
يا اخت عراقيه ان المسيح يسير فى دمى ويسير فى هوائى الذى اتنفسه فهمل من الممكن ان الوث الهواء الذى اتنفسه او اللوث عروق دمى بمجرد فكر ردئ وهو الاسلام 
اخت عراقيه 
الرب يسوع المسيح قال
من ينكرنى امام الناس انكره امام ملائكة الله 
وانا مين عشان انكر مسيحى اللى اتطلم واتصلب على الصليب وكمان بثق عليه وطعن بالحربه من اجلى واجلك
يا اخ يا مسلم ادخل واحضن المسيح
شوف حبه شوف حنانه شوفو هو بيعمل ايه وعمل ايه عشانى وعشانك
اه عشانك انت يا مسلم
شوفو هو بيعمل ايه عشان تعيش
هل محمد هو الذى يرسل لك الشغل لكى تشتغل وتحصد ثمار الشغل وتاكل بها وتعيش بها 
طبعاً وبلا شك
لالالالالالالالالالا
لا والف لا
ان محمد انسان بنى ادم
مجرد رسول اعمى عن الحق ومهرطق 
هل محمد افتح عينى اعمى ام شفى اعرج ام اقام ميتاً ام شفى ابرص
طبعاً لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
محمد هرب من قومه لماذا خوفاً ليقتل ولكن الرب يسوع 
سيقى الذبح مثل حملاً حتى الى الصليب
يا اخت عراقيه يا اخ يا مسلم
صلو للمسيح يرحمكو وكمان انتى بالاخص عراقيه لانك فكرتى الفكر الردء مجرد شماس ونقول شماس
مفكرتيش ليه انى فى شماسه ابطال ايمان مثل 
اثنناسيوس الرسولى بطل مجمع نقيه وغيرة من الشمامسه
سمحونى وصلولى واللى معندهوش رد على سؤالى ميتكلمش والمتطرف يطلع بره
واللى بيفهم غلط يسكت ها يسكت
اوك
انا الحانوتى 
باى
يا اخت عراقيه اللى مع البابا شنودة دا انا
ومظنش حد سلم على ملاك مثل البابا شنودة الثالث ذهبى الفم وممكن يترك مسيحة
بمجرد سلام على البابالالالالالالالالا
بمجرد النظر الى البابا شنوده الثالث فتتخيلين انكى تنظرى الى السيد الرب يسوع المسيح
سلام وربنا يسمحك 
ويسمحنى 
اخطيت سمحونى*​


----------



## end (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*عزيزي الحانوتي
رفقا بالاعزاء

انت سألت سؤالا تحت عنوان (ههرطق ) , و هذا ظاهر كأنه تهديد في حال عدم الجواب
و ما هكذا يكون السؤال , شماسا كنت او كافرا

في حال عدم وجود اجابة عندك , فانتبه جيدا الي الاجابات المقدمة
اما في حال وجود اجابة عندك و تريد ان ترى اجابات اخرى , فكان عليك عرض ما عندك اولا

طالما انت اخ هنا , فلا تتخيل نفسك مدرسا , و الباقي تلاميذ خلقهم الله ليجيبوا اسئلتك
اجعل اسئلتك من باب ( تعالوا نفكر سويا )

هذا سيكون افضل كثيرا
و لا تكشف عن شئ من شخصيتك على الشبكة , لا تقل انت شماس او غير شماس
كلنا ابناء الله و هذا كفى

اعتذر لك عما بدر من الاخوة , و اعتذر للاخوة عما بدر منك
و ارجو منك قليلا من الاحترام و الهدوء


يقينا لم يخلقنا الله لنهين بعضنا بعضا

و الان
ما رايك الان في الاسئلة
ما الذي استقر في ذهنك , وما الذي يحتاج الي تثبت اكثر ؟*


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



end قال:


> *عزيزي الحانوتي
> رفقا بالاعزاء
> 
> انت سألت سؤالا تحت عنوان (ههرطق ) , و هذا ظاهر كأنه تهديد في حال عدم الجواب
> ...




*

يا اخ كتكوت ممكن تقعد ساكت لو سمحت معندكش اجابة متتكلمش انا مش ناقص عثرات
اوك حبيبى
ولو سمحت متدخلش انا مش كاتب السؤال ليك انا كاتب السؤال للى بيفهمو بس مش ليك انت اوك حبيبى باى حبيبى​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

الحانوتي هو فيه ايه؟ مالك متعصب كذا و تقولة كتكوت و ما اعرف ايش؟؟ فعلا شي غريب....
شوية احترام مع احترامي لشخصك لكن اسلوبك المفروض يكون احسن من كذا...

على العموم ربي يبارك فيك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## i'm christian (26 يونيو 2008)

*معلش اسمحولى اقول حاجه
انا اما دخلت الموضوع ده حسيت اخ حانوتى انك بجد محتاج تعرف
علشان كدا قولتلك كل اللى عندى واللى اعرفه
واعتقد باقى اخواتى عملوا كدا

لكن ...
كون ان فيه حد ماعجبتكش اجابته او ماكنتش هى اللى انت عاوزها
ده مايديلكش الحق انك تتعصب ده رأيه الشخصى
يعنى هو غلطان انه - سورى - عبرك ودخل يجاوبك ؟؟؟

هدى نفسك مش كدا
مش اول ماتختلف مع حد تقول كدا
انا بدأت اشك انك كتبت الموضوع ده علشان تستفاد

ربنا ينور قلبك وطريقك​*


----------



## i'm christian (26 يونيو 2008)

*اه حاجه كمان نسيتها
انت بتقول 
" ولو سمحت متدخلش انا مش كاتب السؤال ليك "

ياريت تبقى تقولنا انت كاتب السؤال لمين بالظبط وعاوز مين يجاوبك

لو كاتبه زى ما بتقول  " انا كاتب السؤال للى بيفهمو بس مش ليك انت  "
ده يبقى معناه 
انك كاتب السؤال لينا كلنا واولنا end

وإلا تبقى قاصد تهينا وتقول اننا مابنفهمش
ودى اهانه انا شخصيا ما اقبلهاش لى او لحد غيري
واتمنى ان الاداره توضح موقفها من الكلام ده ؟​*


----------



## end (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*ماشي يا سيدي
انا كتكوت , صباحك سكر زيادة


(( الاسم موتني م الضحك  , ربنا يسعدك زي ما ضحكتني ))

و سؤالك مش ليا , الحمد لله 
اقبل بقاه سؤال من اخوك كتكوت

يعني ايه الجملة اللي ف توقيعك (( فحب الكل يحبك رب الكل ويحبب فيك الكل ))


و لو لقيت البعض بيعتبوا على طريقتك , تعمل ايه ؟




اخوك كتكوت* :t19:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*أرجو أن تساعدنى على تثبيت إيمانى ، خوفاً من أن تتمكن الشكوك بإيمانى؟" إنها حرب مشهورة من حروب الشيطان. وهذه الأفكار التى تحاربك ليست منك، وإلا ما كنت تقاومها كما تقول. ولكن الشيطان عنيد لحوح ، لا ييأس ولا يهدأ

 وكلما يرد الإنسان على فكر من أفكاره، يعود مرة أخرى ويضغط ويلّح. لذلك يقول القديس بطرس الرسول "قاوموه راسخين فى الايمان" (1بط5: 9). ومع ذلك فإن وجود الله له إثباتات كثيرة. لعل فى مقدمتها ما يسميه الفلاسفة أو المفكرون بالعلة الأولى ، أى السبب الأول  

أى أن الله هو السبب الأول لوجود هذا الكون كله. وبدون وجود الله، لا نستطيع أن نفسر كيفية وجود الكون . وهكذا نضع أمامنا عدة أمور لا يمكن أن يفسرها إلا وجود الله . وهى وجود الحياة، ووجود المادة، ووجود الإنسان، ووجود النظام فى كل مظاهر الطبيعة. يضاف إلى كل هذا الاعتقاد العام . ولنبدأ حالياً بنقطة أساسية وهى وجود الحياة . وجود الحياة: سؤالنا هو: كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض ؟ المعروف أنه مر وقت – كما يقول العلماء – كانت فيه الأرض جزءاً من المجموعة الشمسية، فى درجة من الحرارة الملتهبة التى يمكن أى تسمح بوجود أى نوع من الحياة، لا إنسان ولا حيوان ولا نبات 

 فمن أين أتت الحياة إذن؟ ! من الذى أوجدها ؟! كيف؟! هنا ويقف الملحدون وجميع العلماء صامتين حيارى أمام وجود الحياة. ولا أقصد حياة الكائنات الراقية كالإنسان ، بل حتى حياة نملة صغيرة ، أو دابة ، أو أية حشرة تدب على الأرض.. مجرد وجود حياة واحدة من هذه الحشرات يثبت وجود الله . بل مجرد خلية حية أياً كانت ، مجرد وجود البلازما ، يثبت وجود الله. لأنه لا تفسير له غير ذلك

 إن الحياة حديثة على الأرض، مادامت الأرض كانت من قبل قطعة ملتهبة لا تسمح بوجود حياة. فالحياة إذن بعد أن بردت القشرة الأرضية . أما باطن الأرض الملتهب ، الذى تخرج منه البراكين والنافورات الساخنة، فلا يمكن أن توجد فيه حياة. إذن كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض بعد أن بردت قشترتها . طبيعى أن المادة الجامدة، التى لا حياة فيها، لا يمكن أن توجد حياة. لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه... ويبقى وجود الحياة لغزاً لا يجد له العلماء حلاً ! حله الوحيد هو قدرة الله الخالق الذى أوجد الحياة

 وإن كان هناك تفسير آخر، فليقدمه لنا الملحدون أو علماؤهم... ذلك لأن الكائن الحى لابد أن يأتى من كائن حى. ومهما قدم العلماء من افتراضات خيالية، فإنها تبقى مجرد افتراضات لا ترقى إلى المستوى العلمى. بعد الحياة ، نتكلم عن إثبات آخر وهو وجود المادة. وجود المادة: ونعنى به وجود هذه الطبيعة الجامدة وكل ما فيها من مادة... لا نستطيع أن نقول أن المادة قد أوجدت نفسها ! فالتعبير غير منطقى. إذ كيف توجد نفسها وهى غير موجودة؟! كيف تكون لها القدرة على الإيجاد قبل أن توجد؟!

 إذن هذا الافتراض مستحيل. لا يبقى إذن إلا أن هناك من أوجدها. فمن هو سوى الله؟ ولا يمكن أن نقول إنها وجدت بالصدفة! كما يدعى البعض... فالصدفة لا تُوجد كائنات. وكلمة (الصدفة) كلمة غير علمية وغير منطقية.. وتحتاج إلى تعريف. فما هى الصدفة إذن؟ وما هى قدراتها؟ وهل الصدفة كيان له خواص، منها الخلق؟! كذلك لا يمكن أن نقول إن أزلية! أو الطبيعة أزلية ! من المحال أن تكون المادة أزلية. لأن الأزلية تدل على القوة بينما المادة فيها ضعف. فهى تتحول من حالة إلى حالة، وتتغير من حالة إلى أخرى. الماء يتحول إلى بخار، وقد يتجمد ويتحول إلى ثلج. والخشب قد يحترق ويتحول إلى فحم، وقد يتحول إلى دخان ويتبدد فى الجو. كما أن كثيراً من المواد مركبة. والمركب هو اتحاد عنصرين أو عناصر، ويمكن أن ينحل ويعود إلى عناصره الأولى. فالطبيعة إذن متغيرة، والتغير لا يدل على قوة. فلا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً لخلق مادة أخرى. كذلك فالطبيعة جامدة، وبلا عقل ولا تفكير، وبهذا لا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً للخلق

 وهناك سؤال هام وهو: ما المقصود بكلمة الطبيعة؟ أهى المادة الجامدة؟ أهى الجبال والبحار والأرض والجو؟ إن كانت هكذا، فهى لا تستطيع أن تخلق إنساناً أو حيواناً. فغير الحى لا يخلق حياً، وغير العاقل لا يخلق عاقلاً... فهل طبيعة الإنسان هى التى كونته؟! وهذا غير معقول. لأنه لم تكن له طبيعة قبل أن يكون، وقادرة على تكوينه

 أم أن كلمة الطبيعة تدل على قوة جبارة غير مفهومة؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك، فلتكن هذه القوة غير المدركة هى الله، وقد سمّاها البعض الطبيعة. ويكون الأمر مجرد خلاف حول التسميات، وليس خلافاً فى الجوهر. إن كل الملحدين الذين قالوا إن الطبيعة قد أوجدت الكون، لم يقدموا لنا معنى واضحاً لهذه الطبيعة! نقطة أخرى نذكرها فى إثبات وجود الله، وهى الإنسان. وجود الإنسان: هذا الكائن العجيب، الذى له عقل وروح وضمير ومشيئة ولا يمكن أن توجده طبيعة بلا عقل ولا مشيئة ولا حياة ولا ضمير

 كيف إذن أمكن وجود هذا الكائن، بكل ماله من تدبير ومشاعر؟! الكائن صاحب المبادئ، الذى يحب الحق والعدل، ويسعى إلى القداسة والكمال؟ لابد من وجود كائن آخر أسمى منه ليوجده..لابد من وجود كائن كلى الحكمة، كلى القدرة، بمشيئة تقدر أن توجده..وهذا ما نسميه الله ... وبخاصة للتركيب العجيب المذهل الذى لهذا الإنسان يكفى أن نذكر بصمة أصابعه، وبصمة صوته. عشرات الملايين قد توجد فى قطر واحد. وكل إنسان من هؤلاء تكون لأصابعه بصمة تميزه عن باقى الملايين. فمن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يرسم لكل اصبع خطوطاً تميز بصمته. وتتغير هذه الخطوط من واحد لآخر، وسط آلاف الملايين فى قارة واحدة مثل آسيا، أو مئات الملايين فى قارة مثل افريقيا؟!

 إنه عجيب!! لابد من كائن ذى قدرة غير محدودة، استطاع أن يفعل هذا.. وما نقوله عن بصمة الأصبع، نقوله أيضاً عن بصمة الصوت. إنسان يكلمك فى التليفون. فتقول له "أهلاً، فلان". تناديه بإسمه وأنت لا تراه، مميزاً بصمة صوته عن باقى الأصوات... قدرة الله غير المحدودة تظهر فى خلقه للإنسان من أعضاء عجيبة جداً فى تركيبها وفى وظيفتها... المخ مثلا وما فيه من مراكز البصر، والصوت، والحركة، والذاكرة، والفهم..إلخ. بحيث لو تلف أحد هذه المراكز، لفقد الإنسان قدرته على وظيفة هذا المركز إلى الأبد..! من فى كل علماء العالم يستطيع أن يصنع مخاً، أو مركزاً واحداً من مراكز المخ؟! إنها قدرة الله وحده. ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن كل جهاز من أجهزة جسد الإنسان، وعن تعاون كل هذه الأجهزة بعضها مع البعض الآخر فى تناسق عجيب. وأيضاً عن العوامل النفسية المؤثرة فى الجسد. وعن النظام المذهل الموجود فى تركيبة هذه الطبيعة البشرية. هنا وأحب أن أتعرض إلى نقطة أخرى لإثبات وجود الله، وهى النظام العجيب الموجود فى الكون كله. نظام الكون: إنك إن رأيت كومة من الأحجار ملقاة فى كل مكان، ربما تقول إنها وجُدت هناك بالصدفة. أما إن رأيت أحجاراًتصطف إلى جوار بعضها البعض، وفوق بعضها البعض، حتى تكون حجرات وصالات بينها أبواب ولها منافذ وشرفات.. فلابد أن تقول: يقيناً هناك مهندس أو بناء وضع لها هذا النظام... هكذا الكون فى نظامه، لابد من أن الله قد نظمه هكذا.حتى أن بعض الفلاسفة أطلقوا على الله لقب (المهندس الأعظم). + ولنضرب المثل الأول بقوانين الفلك. وذلك النظام العجيب الذى يربط بين الشموس والكواكب، والذى تخضع له النجوم فى حركتها وفى اتجاهاتها، مع العدد الضخم من المجرات والشهب

 الأرض تدور حول نفسها مرة كل يوم، ينتج عنها النهار والليل. ومرة كل عام حول الشمس، تنتج عنها الفصول الأربعة. وهذا النظام ثابت لا يتغير منذ آلاف السنين، أو منذ خُلقت هذه الأجرام السمائية ووضعت لها قوانين الفلك التى تضبطها... لهذا كان علم الفلك يُدرّس فى كليات اللاهوت، لأنه يثبت وجود الله، وبالمثل كان يُدرس علم الطب، لنفس الغرض. نفس قانون الفلك نلاحظه فى العلاقة بين القمر والأرض، التى تنتج عنها أوجه القمر بطريقة منتظمة من محاق إلى هلال إلى تربيع إلى بدر.. لكل هذا ما أجمل قول المرتل فى المزمور: "السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه" (مز19: 10). ليس النظام الذى وضعه الله فى الكون قاصراً على السماء وما فيها، إنما أيضاً ما يختص بالحرارة وضغط الهواء والرياح والأمطار. وكل هذا يحدث فى كل بلد بطريقة منتظمة متناسقة، مع ما يتبعه من أنظمة الزراعة والنباتات. بل ما أعجب ما وضعه الله من نظام فى طبيعة النحلة وإنتاجها. إنها مجرد حشرة. ولكنها تعمل فى نظام ثابت ومدهش، وكأنها فى جيش منتظم، سواء الملكة أو العمال، وتنتج شهداً له فوائد كثيرة جداً، وبخاصة نوع غذاء الملكات ذى القيمة الغذائية الهائلة الذى يصنعونه فيما يعرف باسم Royal Jelly ويبيعونه فى الصيدليات. وما أجمل ما قاله أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى عن مملكة النحل : مملكة مدبرة بأمراة مؤمرة تحمل فى العمال والصناع عبء السيطرة أعجــب لعمــال يــولــون عليهــم قيصـرة هذه النحلة فى نظامها تثبت وجود الله. وشهدها الذى تنتجه – فى عمق فوائده – يثبت هو أيضاً وجود الله. إثبات آخر لوجود الله هو المعجزات . المعجزات: والمعجزات ليست ضد العقل. ولكنها مستوى فوق العقل. ولكنها سميت معجزات، لأن العقل البشرى عجز عن إدراكها أو تفسيرها. وليس لها إلا تفسير واحد وهو قدرة الله غير المحدودة. هذه التى قال عنها الكتاب "..كل شئ مستطاع عند الله" (مر10: 27). وكذلك قول أيوب الصديق "علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر" (أى42: 2). والمعجزات ليست قاصرة على ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس، وإنما هى موجودة فى حياتنا العملية، وبخاصة من بعض القديسين. إن لم يكن شئ من هذا قد مرّ عليك فى حياتك أو فى حياة بعض أقاربك أو معارفك، فاقرأ عنه فى الكتب التى سجلت بعض هذه المعجزات فى أيامنا، أو فى حياة قديسين قد سبقونا مثل الأنبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم، أو أنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، أو ما يتكرر حدوثه كثيراً فى أعياد القديسين. فهذه الذكرى تثبت الإيمان فى قلبك... نقطة أخرى فى إثبات وجود الله وهى الإعتقاد العام. الاعتقاد العام: الإعتقاد بوجود الله موجود عند جميع الشعوب، حتى عند الوثنيين: يؤمنون بالألوهية، ولكن يخطئون من هو الله... بل وصل بهم الأمر إلى الإيمان بوجود آلهة كثيرين- وبعضهم آمن بوجود إله لكل صفة يعرفها من صفات الألوهية – وعرفوا أيضاً الصلاة التى يقدمونها لله، وما يقدمونه من ذبائح وقرابين... والإيمان بالله مغروس حتى فى نفوس الأطفال. فإن حدثت الطفل عن الله، لا يقول لك من هو. وإن قلت له "لا تفعل هذا الأمر، لكى لا يغضب الله عليك"، لا يجادلك فى هذا.. إنه بفطرته يؤمن بوجود الله، ولا يهتز هذا الإيمان فى قلبه أو فى فكره، إلا بشكوك تأتى إليه من الخارج: إما كمحاربات من الشيطان أو من أفكار الناس. وذلك حينما يكبر ويدخل فى سن الشك . على أن الإلحاد له أسباب كثيرة ليست كلها دينية. ففى البلاد الشيوعية، كان سبب الإلحاد هو التربية السياسية الخاطئة، مع الضغط من جانب الحكومة، والخوف من جانب الشعب. فلما زال عامل الخوف بزوال الضغط السياسى دخل فى الإيمان عشرات الملايين فى روسيا ورومانيا وبولندا وغيرها. أو أنهم أعلنوا إيمانهم الذى ما كانوا يصرحون به خوفاً من بطش حكوماتهم. نوع من الإلحاد هو الإلحاد الماركسى. وقد وصفه بعض الكتاب بأنه كان رفضاً لله، وليس إنكاراً لوجود الله. نتيجة لمشاكل إقتصادية، وبسبب الفقر الذى كان يرزح تحته كثيرون بينما يعيش الأغنياء فى حياة الرفاهية والبذخ، لذلك إعتقد هؤلاء الملحدون أن الله يعيش فى برج عاجى لا يهتم بآلام الفقراء من الطبقة الكادحة!! فرفضوه ونادوا بأن الدين هو أفيون للشعوب يخدرهم حتى لا يشعروا بتعاسة حياتهم..! نوع آخر من الإلحاد هو إلحاد الوجوديين الذين يريدون أن يتمتعوا بشهواتهم الخاطئة التى يمنعهم الله عنها. وهكذا لسان حالهم يقول "من الخير أن يكون الله غير موجود، لكى نوجد نحن"!! أى لكى نشعر بوجودنا فى تحقيق شهواتنا..! وهكذا سخروا من الصلاة الربانية بقولهم "أبانا الذى فى السموات". نعم ليبقى هو فى السماء، ويترك لنا الأرض

 إذن ليس هو اعتقاداً مبنياً على أسس سليمة. إنما هو سعى وراء شهوات يريدون تحقيقها... قصّة: أخيراً أحب أن أقول لك قصة أختم بها هذا الحديث. إجتمع مؤمن وملحد. فقال الملحد للمؤمن: ماذا يكون شعورك لو اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه لا يوجد فردوس ونار، وثواب وعقاب، بينما قد أتعبت نفسك عبثاً فى صوم وصلاة وضبط نفس !! فأجاب المؤمن: أنا سوف لا أخسر شيئاً، لأنى أجد لذة فى الحياة الروحية. ولكن ماذا يكون شعورك إن اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه يوجد ثواب وعقاب، وفردوس ونار..؟! أما أنت أيها الابن العزيز، فليثبت الرب إيمانك 


البابا شنودة الثالث
*


----------



## end (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*شكرا i'm christian و شكرا للجميع على استحمالنا بعضنا
اوقات كتير انا بمر بظروف صعبة , فباجي النت قرفان و اخبط ف اللي قدامي
و ميزتكم انكم بتستحملوني 
امال اخبط دماغي ف الحيط ؟
حخبط دماغي ف الحيط لو ملقتش الطيبين اللي يستحملوني زيكم


فكلنا بنستحمل بعض , ع الاقل علشان يجي اليوم اللي الناس يستحملونا فيه
و كيريليصون*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

الأخ الفاضل / حانوتى 
++ الإنسان يبنى معرفته على سابق خبراته ، ثم يبنى تصرفاته وأفعاله على سابق معرفته الناشئة عن سابق خبراته . 
+إذن ، فعمل الإنسان مرتبط بمعرفته السابقة ، وهو لا يعمل شيئاً جديداً ، إلاَّ بناءً على حصوله على معرفة جديدة .
++ أما الله ، فلديه كامل المعرفة ، وهى ليست ناتجة عن خبرات ، لأنها موجودة كاملة فيه ، منذ الأزل ، لذلك مكتوب أنه إقتنى الحكمة منذ الأزل ، أو منذ أول طريقه الأزلى ( سفر الأمثال 8) ، أى أن حكمته -- وبالتالى معرفته -- موجودة فيه ، كاملة ، منذ الأزل ، وليست نتيجة لخبرات متزايدة . ++++ وهذا الأمر يختلف تماماً عمـّا يعرفه البشر ، وعمـّا إعتادوه .
++++ وبالتالى ، فالعلاقة بين أفعال الله ، وبين معرفته ، ليست من نفس نوعية العلاقة بين أفعال الإنسان ومعرفته .
++ ففى الإنسان ، تنبنى الأفعال على المعرفة ، فإرادة الإنسان -- الدافعة لفعله -- تنبنى على حجم معرفته .
+++ أما فى الله ، فإنه يملك الكمال فى المعرفة ، ويملك الكمال فى الإرادة ، ويملك الكمال فى الفعل ، إنه يملك الكمال المطلق فى كل شيئ ، وكل هذه الأمور تسير معاً فى آنٍ واحدٍ ، وليس بينها ما هو مبنى على الآخر .
++++++++ وهذا الأمر غريب جداً عن طبيعة الإنسان ، الذى تنبنى فيه الأمور وتتغير ، بناءً على تغير بعضها الآخر .
>>>>>>>
+++ والأمثلة كثيرة ، على ثبات إرادة الله نحو البشر ، بأن يتوبوا ويخلصوا جميعاً ، برغم معرفته المسبقة بمن يخلص ومن يهلك ، وبدون تعارض بين هذه الإرادة وهذه المعرفة .
+++ مثل أنه مكتوب : [ هكذا أحب الله العالم ، حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد ، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ] .++ إذن ، فإنه يريد خلاص العالم ، إرادة خالصة ، إلى أقصى الحدود . +++ وبرغم ذلك ، فإن الخلاص سيقتصر على المؤمنين . + مع أن معرفته سابقة على هذه الأحداث جميعاً .
+ ومثل قوله لأورشليم :[ كم مرة أردت ... ولم تريدوا ]
إذن ، فإرادته هى الخير الخالص ، ولكن فعله نحونا سيكون بناءً على تصرفنا نحن . + مع أن معرفته سابقة على حدوث هذه الأفعال جميعاً .
++ ومثل المكتوب :[ إرادة الله قداستكم ]. + مع أن البعض لا ينفذون إرادة الله . + ومع أن معرفة الله سابقة على كل تلك الأشياء .
>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+++ وهذا هو السبب فى عدم قدرتنا على تخيل كيفية إكتمال المعرفة الإلهية ، مع إستمرارية أفعاله ، التى هو يعرف نهايتها مسبقاً .
+++ فالجواب على ذلك ، هو أن الله ليس مثل الإنسان ، وبالتالى لا ينبغى أن نطبق عليه القوانين التى تحكمنا نحن .


----------



## خادم المسيح (26 يونيو 2008)

سم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين..
fredyy
تذكّر دائماً .. لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا.. نحن لسنا لنا علاقة بخطايا أيٍّ كان.. لكن الحانوتي طلب المساعدة ومن يرى نفسه أهلاً لها فليكتب ما يشاء 

الحانوتي:
كونك شماس يضعنا تحت ضغط أكبر كونك عالم بكلام الله .. لذلك أدعو منه التوفيق..
أولاً : الله أعطانا الحريّة .. ولماذا أعطانا الحريّة؟ حتى إذا ما أخطأنا يكون له الحق في محاسبتنا على أفعالنا نحن.. ولكي لا نلوم الآخرين.. واعتقد أنها ليست محاسبة بقدر ما هي أجرة الشيء.. مثال: من يدرس ينجح ومن لا يدرس لا ينجح فالإستاذ لم عاقب التلميذ بل هكذا كان 

ليه ربنا سايبنا نعمل كده؟ لأن الرب لا يجبرنا على شيء.. "ارجعوا إليّ فأرجع إليكم.." "ادعني في وقت الضيق انقذك" هكذا هو الرّب إلهنا ..

لقد خلقنا الرب لأنه يحبّنا.. وهو لا يسوء إذا أخطأنا.. 

الرب يعرف كلّ الذي سيحصل.. وهذا لا يعني أنه يرضى به! أو يريده! حاولا أن تفرّق بين الإرادة والمعرفة فالإثنان ليسا واحد


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



الحانوتى قال:


> *يا اخ نصر بؤلك انا بسأل سؤال مسيحى عندك رد رد معندكش تكتم خالص صح
> وكمان مهما اتكلمت او عملت انا مسيحى مجرد سؤال حبيت افهمو كويس نشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح فاهمه وعارفه وحافظ إجابته بس عاوز اجابات تانى
> فدا اللى مخلنى اسال السؤال يا فرايدى ها انت ونصر الوعد
> ربنا يسمحكو
> باى​*



 يا سيدى الفاضل الله يهدينا ويهديك وربنا يعطيك اللى بتدور عليه  بس الموضوع انا مكنتش داخل اثير كل الضجه اللى اتعملت دى كل الموضوع انك سالت سؤال عن لماذا خلق الله البشر وهو يعلم ما سيحدث سؤالك الاول فوضعت اجابه  ولكنها مسحت وبقيت التعقيبات المترتبه عليها اللى هى مكنتش متوجهالك اصلا (انى بقول هل معنى هذا انك وضع رفع عنك التكليف) هذه لم تكن لك ولكنها كانت للاخ اللى عقب على الرد بتاعى اللى اتمسح .......

وهذا للعلم والتوضيح .... والله يسامحنا جميعا


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> و بالنسبة للاخ المسلم فهو لقى شماس بيسأل
> فلقاها صدفة و قال خلي اتكلم عن الاسلام ما يجوز يصير مسلم و بعدين نقول ان شماس ترك المسيحية و اعتنق الاسلام..
> يا حبيبي و اخي المسلم نحن في طبيعتنا نسال ولا نخاف و ليس كما في بعض الاديان بحيث ان الشخص لا يجوز ان يسال عن اشياء تسيئهم...
> 
> ​



الموضوع مش اكتر من رد فعلا على سؤال والراجل بيقول الحقونى هاهرطق ثم انى لم اتكلم عن الاسلام بل اتكلمت لماذا خلق الله البشر ولم اتطرق لشىء اخر ولكن ارى ان الحساسيه حدثت فقط لمجرد ان الرد كاتبه مسلم فقط ...
ولا اخفى انى اتمنى ان يسلم الناس جميعا كما انى اتوقع انك تتمنى ان تتنصر الناس جميعا ..
واللى انا متاكد منه فعلا هو اننا نسال ولا نخاف من شىء كمسلمين ..


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



الحانوتى قال:


> *
> يا اخ يا مسلم ادخل واحضن المسيح
> شوف حبه شوف حنانه شوفو هو بيعمل ايه وعمل ايه عشانى وعشانك
> اه عشانك انت يا مسلم
> ...



يا سيد يا شماس  انصح المسيحيه انها تصلى للمسيح او ما تشاء ان تنصحها ودعنى وشأنى انا لا اصلى الا لله وحده .....
اما كلامك عن النبى كلام مرسل ومستعد اناقشك فيه بس مش ده القسم اللى نناقش فيه...
 ونحن لا ننكر معجزات عيسى عليه السلام من معالجة المرضى وازالة البرص وغيرها اى المعجزات فى الطب واحياء الموتى وننكر ما غير ذلك من اشياء تصل به لمرتبة الاله
واستغرب من وصفك للبابا ان النظر فى وجهه كانه نظر فى وجه الرب يسوع لانى اعرف ان يسوع فى نظرك هو الله ولكن انت وشأنك قل ما تشاء 
للتوضيح.....


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

الأخ الفاضل نصر
+++ أنا حقيقة لا أعرف ما تم حذفه من مداخلاتك ، ولكن القانون الذى يسرى علينا جميعاً ، هو حذف كل ما هو خارج عن موضوع السؤال ، لكيلا يشتت التفكير . ++ لأن الأسئلة كثيرة جداً ، ومتشعبة جداً ، لذلك فالإدارة لها عذرها . + وأنا أيضاً يتم حذف مداخلات كثيرة لى ، فلا أتكلم ، بل أقدِّر موقف المشرفين ، فلعلك لو كنت مكانهم لفعلت أكثر منهم ، أمام ألاف الأسئلة التى لاتنقطع .
+++ وليس معنى ذلك أن الأسئلة غير مرغوب فيها ، بل فقط نلتزم بأن يكون الموضوع الجديد فى سؤال جديد  منفصل ، لا أكثر .
+++ وأهلاً وسهلاً بك .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر 
+++ مجرد ملحوظة للعلم : الأخ الحانوتى يتكلم كلاماً يجعلنا نتشكك فى كونه شماس  ، فنحن إلى الآن لسنا على يقين من هويته هذه ، فرجاء أن تفصل حكاية شماس ديه عن الموضوع ، إلى أن تتضح الأمور .
+++ فإنه ، مع كامل إحترامنا له ، ليس أكثر من زميل محترم ، ولكنه لا يحمل صفات أكثر من ذلك .
+++ فرجاء التكرم بإلتزام هذا الموضوع .


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> الحانوتي هو فيه ايه؟ مالك متعصب كذا و تقولة كتكوت و ما اعرف ايش؟؟ فعلا شي غريب....
> شوية احترام مع احترامي لشخصك لكن اسلوبك المفروض يكون احسن من كذا...
> 
> على العموم ربي يبارك فيك
> ...



*معلش اخطيت سمحونى بس كلكم بتنتقضونى 
هو انا اللغلطان عشان طتبت سؤال عارف اجابتو بس بتخلينى اهرطق فى المعلومات وكل واحد يقولى من حقك ومش من حقك وانتى يا اخت عراقيه بتقولى شماس وساب دينه ليه

على العموم انا اسف سمحونى*​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الحقونى ههرطق*



i'm Christian قال:


> *معلش اسمحولى اقول حاجه
> انا اما دخلت الموضوع ده حسيت اخ حانوتى انك بجد محتاج تعرف
> علشان كدا قولتلك كل اللى عندى واللى اعرفه
> واعتقد باقى اخواتى عملوا كدا
> ...





*سمحونى يا جماعه صدقونى كلكم رديتو عليا وردكم وضحلى حاجات كتير كنت فاهمه غلط
والحمدلله انى بردكم قدرت افهم التفسير الصحيح للسؤال وبقولك يا اخ فرايدى وانت يا اخ إند وانتى يا اخت عراقيه انا اسف اسف اسف بجد انا اسف وسمحونى وميرسى لكلاموكو الجميل وياريت الكل ميكونش زعلان منى 
اخطيت سمحونى
وانا اسف*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



الحانوتى قال:


> *معلش اخطيت سمحونى بس كلكم بتنتقضونى
> هو انا اللغلطان عشان طتبت سؤال عارف اجابتو بس بتخلينى اهرطق فى المعلومات وكل واحد يقولى من حقك ومش من حقك وانتى يا اخت عراقيه بتقولى شماس وساب دينه ليه
> 
> على العموم انا اسف سمحونى*​



اي ده اخي العزيز؟؟؟؟

ليه تحرف كلامي؟
انا قلت شماس ساب دينه؟


انا كنت اكلم الاخ المسلم اللي رد عليك و قلت هو ظن انه يقدر يقنغ الشماس  عشان يسيب دينه...

غريب امرك..هل فعلا انت شماس؟

على العموم خلاص

ربنا معاك


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



end قال:


> *
> 
> 
> (( فحب الكل يحبك رب الكل ويحبب فيك الكل ))
> ...




*الاول المقوله اللى فى توقيعي مقولا حلوى ومعناها احلى
ولو الناس بتنتقضنى اكيد هحاول اغير من نفسى لانى انا مسيحيى
وثالثاً  انا اسف لكلامى معاكى وطريقتى معاكى فسمحنى*​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> اي ده اخي العزيز؟؟؟؟
> 
> ليه تحرف كلامي؟
> انا قلت شماس ساب دينه؟
> ...




*اخت عراقيه اخطيت سمحينى مش كدا بالظبط انتى فهمتى غلط انا اقصد الجمله اللى انتى متبتيها انه ظن انه ممكن يقنع شماس وبعد كدا نقول شماس واسب دينه

انا عاوز أسألك سؤال
وانتى او الكل يجاوبنى
هو ممكن حد ذاق حب المسيح وحنانه
ةحلاة العشره معاه وكمان ممكن حد يسيب حضن المسيح بمجرد دين لا وجود له
اخطيت سمحونى انا اسف 
انا تخطيت حدودى كتير فسمحونى اخوكم الصغيرالحانوتى*​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / نصر
> +++ مجرد ملحوظة للعلم : الأخ الحانوتى يتكلم كلاماً يجعلنا نتشكك فى كونه شماس  ، فنحن إلى الآن لسنا على يقين من هويته هذه ، فرجاء أن تفصل حكاية شماس ديه عن الموضوع ، إلى أن تتضح الأمور .
> +++ فإنه ، مع كامل إحترامنا له ، ليس أكثر من زميل محترم ، ولكنه لا يحمل صفات أكثر من ذلك .
> +++ فرجاء التكرم بإلتزام هذا الموضوع .



*يااخ مكرم انا مش هتكلم تانى لو سمحت انا اخت كفايه فى الموضوع بدل ما من  ان استفيد اعثرت من افعالى وتصرفاتى مع اخوتى فى المنتدى 
ولكن اطلب منك اى رد من اى عضو على سؤالى بعيد عن النص فرجاء
انت الذى ترد عليه
وسمحونى انا الخاطى
واشكرك لمرورك وردك الجميل*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

الأخ الفاضل / الحانوتى 
+++++ إعذرنى إن قلت لسيادتك بأننا لا نحب أن نسير عمياناً .
+++++ فقبل الأخذ والعطاء ، ينبغى أن نتأكد مما ذكرته أنت عن نفسك بأنك مسيحى وبأنك شماس فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية .
++++ وأنا أعرف أنك ، فى عشرات المواضيع التى قدمتها للأقسام المختلفة بالمنتدى ، لم تقل بأنها من عملك ، بل إنها كلها منقولة ، ولكنك لم تصدر المصدر .
++++ فعندما أرى سيادتك تقدم موضوعك :- المجامع السبعة ، فى منتدانا هذا ، فمن الطبيعى أن أتساءل عن حقيقة شخصيتك ، فيكفى أن أقرأ ما كتبته سيادتك فى ذلك الموضوع :- 
((  الآريوسيين هم القائلين بوحدانية الله وان يسوع مخلوق وهومذهب نصرانى امتدادا للحواريين الموحدين باللة امثال برنابا والذين يذكر بولس في رسائلة واعمال الرسل انة تشاجر معهم على الانجيل الذي الفه وعرضه عليهم ))
++++ يكفى أن أقرأ كلام سيادتك هذا ، لكى أرتاب فى كونك مسيحياً أورثوذكسياً ، بل وشماس ، كما ذكرت سيادتك .
++++ فلسنا نتحاور مغمضى العيون ، حتى تطالبنا بالإستمرار على هذا الحال .
+++++ بل إنه من حقنا أن نسألك : من أنت ؟؟؟ وماذا تعنى كلمة شماس بالنسبة لك ؟ وما معنى كلمة مسيحى بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟
+++++ فإن كنت جاداً فى الحوار ، فلنجعله على أساس من المصارحة . فما كان أساسه الصدق ، سيستمر على الصدق ، وما كان أساسه الكذب ، فسيستمر على الكذب .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*يا اخ كلامك هذا ضايقني انا شخصيا يعني اية بنرد علي الانثي دة كدة سمحني كلام مش محترم ودة راي ولا اغلط في شخصك المصون فموضوعك هذا انا رديت علية وكلنا ردينا علية لغاية موصل ل 6 صفحات ثم الصورة الي في توقيعك هذة لا تثبت شئ حبيبي اني حزين عليك 

المنتدي فاقد المحبة

تقول شئ انت تفقدة فانا هنا لاجل المحبة بين الاعضاء نتعامل كلنا كاخوات اول مرة اسمع من شخص يقول انة مسيحي هذا الكلام؟

لكن يا حبيبي ارجو ان تحسن صورة حوارك وتحترم كل انسان في المنتدي 

ازلنا رد المسلم واخفناة عنك يا اخ انت مسلم اية خلاص خد اهوة تعلم دين محمد مش احنا في حرية برضة محمد رسول الاظلام
http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/aldalil.htm​*


----------



## الحانوتى (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

*يا اخ اغريغوريوس انت رديت عليا ويوججد عندك محبة 
فقل لى لماذا الكل ينتقضنى
هل الرب يسوع قال لهم دينو هذا الشخص
هل الرب يسوع المسيح قال لهم تأكدو انه ارثوذكسى
ايه فى وليه
دا الانبا مقار بسبب كلامة ادخل الكاهن الوثنى المسيحيه
والانبا موسى الاسود لما طلبوه لكى يحضر مجمع الراهب الذى اخطا 
شال فوق كتفه شوال من الرمل ولما سألوه ما هذا قال
هذه خطاياى وقبل ان ادين هذا الراهب الذى اخطاء ...................................


فأنا حقاً أخطائت بأنى انزلت موضوع دون ان أقراء باقى الموضوع
وهذا خطاء منى 
واخطات فى الرد على زملائى الاعضاء الذين اثرونى بردودهم
وهذا خطاً منى
فسمحونى وصلو عنى​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحقونى ههرطق*

يا اخ حانوتى اولا مش معنى انك حاطط صورة مع قداست البابا تثبت انك انتا يراجل دا حتى يبقى عيب منا ممكن احط صورت صحبتى مع العدرا ايه المشكلة يعنى واقول انها انا طبعا وصلت ثانيا رائيك انى كل الاعضاء مش بيردو غير على البنات دى حاجة انتا عاوز تشوفها كداا لانها مش صح والمنتدى مفهوش محبة على كلامك دى حاجة عندك انتا بس ودا رائى خاص بيك انتا ولا يعنينا فى شىء 
يغلق ​


----------

